# bhyve cloning and VM managment in general



## Ahmed Badr (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out bhyve using iohyve v0.7.7 since I want to setup a few VMs on my FreeNAS-9.10.2-U2 box. I've setup and configured a basic Ubuntu server vm that I would like to clone whenever I need a new vm.

I'm having problems with the cloning process and I found little documentation online or in the man page, so I appreciate your help:

Cloning only works if use the -r option (iohyve clone [-c | -r] <name> <clonename>). I have no idea what this option does. There's also a -c option. neither of these options are explained in the man page. What do these options do?
The cloned vm has different mac address, tap and console interfaces and it boots but the network interface can never be raised.
Also there's an option to mark the vm as a template but I'm not sure what that means or is used for, from what I understand it only freezes the vm so it can't be edited or run. What is it used for?
Any ideas?


```
[FAILED] Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
See 'systemctl status networking.service' for details.
```


```
freeflyer@ubuntu:~$ systemctl status networking.service
● networking.service - Raise network interfaces
   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/networking.service; enabled; vendor prese
  Drop-In: /run/systemd/generator/networking.service.d
           └─50-insserv.conf-$network.conf
   Active: failed (Result: timeout) since Sun 2017-03-12 15:23:04 EET; 7min ago
     Docs: man:interfaces(5)
  Process: 915 ExecStart=/sbin/ifup -a --read-environment (code=killed, signal=T
  Process: 631 ExecStartPre=/bin/sh -c [ "$CONFIGURE_INTERFACES" != "no" ] && [
 Main PID: 915 (code=killed, signal=TERM)

Mar 12 15:18:03 ubuntu systemd[1]: Starting Raise network interfaces...
Mar 12 15:18:04 ubuntu ifup[915]: /sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/i
Mar 12 15:23:04 ubuntu systemd[1]: networking.service: Start operation timed out
Mar 12 15:23:04 ubuntu systemd[1]: Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
Mar 12 15:23:04 ubuntu systemd[1]: networking.service: Unit entered failed state
Mar 12 15:23:04 ubuntu systemd[1]: networking.service: Failed with result 'timeo
```

Thanks in advance
A.B.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

Ahmed Badr said:


> The cloned vm has different mac address, tap and console interfaces and it boots but the network interface can never be raised.


This is a Linux issue. You get the same problem if you clone a Debian/Ubuntu VM on VMWare, VirtualBox, AWS, Azure, etc. Check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and/or /etc/network/interfaces. 

The "problem" is that Debian/Ubuntu stores the MAC address of the interface in those files. But because the MAC address changed it can't find the interfaces any more.


----------

